# First time making casingless ground beef sticks w /qview



## freakynorm (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok so I got a LEM Jerky Cannon for xmas so I could make some tasty snacking sticks. I also got a nice vacuum sealer unit so I can preserve what I make. I picked up 15lbs of 93/7 ground beef and picked up a bunch of various jerky seasoning kits from Cabellas on sale. I decided to go with the teriyaki flavored Cabellas brand kit. It comes with 3 sets of premeasured packets to treat 5lbs of meat each.

I mixed it all up and made sure it had an even consistency. I didn't have time to smoke it right away so I let it mellow in the fridge overnight. I fried up a small patty to taste it. It was really good. The wife was a bit skeptical due to the pinkish hue you get from the cure, but she tried it and liked it a lot too. For the first batch I decided to not try any tricks on it and doctor it up at all. 

I got it in the smoker now for an hour to firm up then I'm going to use pitmaster's choice pellets for the smoke today. I'll bring them to a bit over 150°F and let them cool and carry over a bit.

Using the Lem jkerky cannon and the Masterbuilt brand of silicon non-stick screens. They work really well. Nothing sticks to them, even when using sugary glazes. They clean off with zero hassle too. Highly recommend them if you can find them.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-005.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






Going with the tubular tip today. It also comes with a flat tip to make more of a typical flat jerky.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-004.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






The cannon works perfectly. Very easy, no fuss, no muss, just shoot the meat out and go. The meat is firm and tacky so once I extruded a tray full of it, I realigned them to get the maximum amount on each tray.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-002.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






I managed to fit all 5lbs in the smoker at once! 













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-001.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 1, 2015)

Love sticks like these, I've been doing a batch every week or two for the few months.  They don't seem to ever last too long.


----------



## mathman (Jan 1, 2015)

Seems very easy. So I don't need to use casings on snack sticks? That will cut down on cost. 

Nice job:)


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw some snack stick kits and they were almost $20 and I couldn't figure out why. It's because of the casings they include with them. These look perfect and I am betting will taste just fine without the casings.

1 hour in now to add the smoke.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-006.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






Smoke has been added and 4 hours later. Should be ready in another hour or two.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-007.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks good so far. Take them to IT of 153°. 

Happy smoken.

david


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 1, 2015)

All done and they came out awesome. I am going to do the other 2 batches on Saturday and Sunday. I got two different sampler packs of Hi-Mountain brand. I think I will make 5 different flavors at 2lbs worth each. I am really pleased with the Lem Jerky Cannon. A very sound purchase. Easy to use, clean and very solid all around.

All done and resting after I wiped the fat off of them.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-010.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






All lined up and looking good.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-009.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






Rows and rows of meat. I got 60 sticks out of 5lbs of meat. Each stick is about 12 inches long.













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-008.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015






Homemade Slim Jims[emoji]174[/emoji] are pretty hard to beat!













Beef Sticks 01-01-2015-011.jpg



__ freakynorm
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 2, 2015)

Great turnout!  You have me thinking about making yet another batch this weekend...


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 2, 2015)

FN, Nice job on the stix ,they look great!


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks. I am making 10 more lbs tomorrow and Sunday. I did 5lbs of Cabella's Sweet and Spicy, then 2lbs of Hi-Mountain Sweet and Spicy, 2lbs of Hi-Mountain Inferno and 1lb of Hi-Mountain Pepperoni flavor. 

I brought most of the teriyaki ones to work today and people went crazy for them. Had several people offer to buy large quantities of them for their families. I was surprised at how much people loved them. They are awesome. Store-bought meat sticks just ain't gonna cut it no more. :)


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

freakynorm said:


> Thanks. I am making 10 more lbs tomorrow and Sunday. I did 5lbs of Cabella's Sweet and Spicy, then 2lbs of Hi-Mountain Sweet and Spicy, 2lbs of Hi-Mountain Inferno and 1lb of Hi-Mountain Pepperoni flavor.
> 
> I brought most of the teriyaki ones to work today and people went crazy for them. Had several people offer to buy large quantities of them for their families. I was surprised at how much people loved them. They are awesome. Store-bought meat sticks just ain't gonna cut it no more. :)



I have not bought a slim Jim since I started making them. I feel bad,  the slim Jim factory is probably facing layoffs from this forum!  Good looking on your sticks, and best of luck to the rest of your batches!


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

I've got tons of hamburger in my freezer! I'm so doing this...

I just need a smoker that will hold temps that low.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I've got tons of hamburger in my freezer! I'm so doing this...
> 
> I just need a smoker that will hold temps that low.



Just saying from experience,  the WSM will hold 120-160° easily with about 10 briquettes of KBB.  Use the AMNPS for smoke and you're golden.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

tjs231 said:


> Just saying from experience,  the WSM will hold 120-160° easily with about 10 briquettes of KBB.  Use the AMNPS for smoke and you're golden.



I just need to find the jerky gun then... I think I saw one at my local ace hardware!

I'll also have to use a amnts because I don't have the tray...


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 3, 2015)

I got mine on Amazon. I like that it's mostly aluminum and stainless steel and doesn't feel plasticy like some of the ones I saw at the store. Then again it costs twice as much as some other guns, but I really like it.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I just need to find the jerky gun then... I think I saw one at my local ace hardware!
> 
> I'll also have to use a amnts because I don't have the tray...



The tube should work just fine.  Make sure to leave the bottom vents open, and of course always leave the top vent open.  You'll find out the biggest problem with the WSM is the lack of rack space.  HINT:  the bradley racks fit in the 18.5 WSM if you bend the handles up.  You can fit 2 more racks in that way.  It should easily accommodate 5# of meat to start.


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

freakynorm said:


> I got mine on Amazon. I like that it's mostly aluminum and stainless steel and doesn't feel plasticy like some of the ones I saw at the store. Then again it costs twice as much as some other guns, but I really like it.



I was thinking I'm probably going that route and order some jerky spices and more cure. I think my wife threw out my old bag of cure!


----------



## welshrarebit (Jan 3, 2015)

tjs231 said:


> The tube should work just fine.  Make sure to leave the bottom vents open, and of course always leave the top vent open.  You'll find out the biggest problem with the WSM is the lack of rack space.  HINT:  the bradley racks fit in the 18.5 WSM if you bend the handles up.  You can fit 2 more racks in that way.  It should easily accommodate 5# of meat to start.



I have the 22.5 WSM. I could put my 22.5 OTS grill in there as well that should fit a bunch of sausages!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I was thinking I'm probably going that route and order some jerky spices and more cure. I think my wife threw out my old bag of cure!



Check Bearcarver's caseless stick step by step.  He has a great recipe.  Following that recipe = success!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 3, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I have the 22.5 WSM. I could put my 22.5 OTS grill in there as well that should fit a bunch of sausages!



Plenty of room then.  You can get 10# of sticks in the 22.5 with no problem


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 4, 2015)

I did up a batch of Cabelas Sweet and Spicy jerky mix and some Hi-Mountain pepperoni flavored mix. Both are excellent. I like them both better than the teriyaki. The sweet and spicy one has the perfect balance of mildly sweet and just a hint of spice. The pepperoni one is spot on but I would like a bit of heat in it. Maybe I'll add a few red pepper flakes in the next batch.

I got a batch of 2 Hi-Mountain mixes on right now about to come off. I got Inferno which I suspect will be quite spicy since it had habanero pepper in the ingredients list and many warnings to wear gloves and not touch your face or eyes after handling the stuff. I also did their sweet and spicy mix too to see which one I like best.

Cabelas sells 2 different sampler packs for the Hi-Mountain brand which is very handy. That way you don't waste any extra money on a whole box of a mix you don't enjoy. They were $14 each and make 10lbs total, 2lbs of each flavor.

I went there the other night and they gave me a free $20 gift card to redeem on my next purchase. So I ordered some extra racks for the MES30 that clip on to the sides so I will now have 6 shelves of cooking space if needed and it only cost me $1.21 in tax. Not too shabby.

I was wondering what, if any, would the risk be of pulling the meat say at 140°F and letting it carry over to 145°F? I think they would be a bit more moist, but don't know if there is any real health hazard since there is cure being used.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Sticks look delicious Norm.... I love my jerky cannon.....  Nice...............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## freakynorm (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks! The Inferno batch was very spicy. Right at my limit that I would enjoy. The Hi-Mountain sweet and spicy batch was good, but I prefer the Cabela's one more.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

Cabelas is my top choice for mostly everything........ I have a Xabelas opening up in the next town in april 2015.....Will have to give it a try


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 4, 2015)

boykjo said:


> Cabelas is my top choice for mostly everything........ I have a Xabelas opening up in the next town in april 2015.....Will have to give it a try



Good luck!  I have a Cabela's within 15 miles of my house.  Once it opened, my net worth seems to have dwindled.   AND...  our local jeweler opened a store right near Cabela's...  it's like a double whammy!  He has a sign that says, "Female Hunting Store" with a big arrow...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2015)

TimsTallTaleTav said:


> Good luck! I have a Cabela's within 15 miles of my house. Once it opened, my net worth seems to have dwindled. AND... our local jeweler opened a store right near Cabela's... it's like a double whammy! He has a sign that says, "Female Hunting Store" with a big arrow...


Now that's FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertman (Jan 4, 2015)

freakynorm said:


> Thanks! The Inferno batch was very spicy. Right at my limit that I would enjoy. The Hi-Mountain sweet and spicy batch was good, but I prefer the Cabela's one more.


I love the Hi Mountain Sweet and Spicy for jerky, but I marinate in brown sugar, soy, crushed pepper, and garlic first.


----------

